# Vatel & Chocolat



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Vatel is coming! Finally I saw previews for it today. Unfortunately there was no date given. 

I saw Chocolat this afternoon a very good film. Almost like a fable, a sweet tale, the sweet lovers against the strict Count Renaud, mayor of the little village who lives a life of constant sacrifices.

The chocolat are indeed spectacular and the look on the villagers’ face when they eat a morsel of chocolat is one of pure delight. One thing to really enjoy this film bring a few pieces of good chocolate. I wish I had brought chocolat with me to savour when the villagers eat some or when Viane, Juliette Binoche, makes her chocolate…


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Sisi...I never heard of the film
But it sounds romantic








cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

THE Book is HOT!!!Really HOT, I got it from a close friend for Valentines Day last year! I recommend it highly....


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Didn't your mama ever tell you food is sensual and that cooking is a passionate practice? At least for some of us there is still an alure.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I can't wait to see Chocolat! Doesn't anyone remember the dinner scene in Tom Jones? They managed to make it hilariously sensuous!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Vatel will open February 2. You can be sure I'll be the first in line to see it.


----------

